
Mate 1.22 released - based2
https://mate-desktop.org/it/blog/2019-03-18-mate-1-22-released/
======
voldacar
Mate is such a clean and usable DE - makes me really wonder what happened with
GNOME 3

~~~
dleslie
Gnome 3 isn't for people with low end and legacy hardware, or for those with
neurological conditions that inhibit recollection of words.

If you don't have a relatively new and powerful machine and cannot easily
recall the names of the Gnome software suite, well, it's not going to work
well for you.

~~~
crote
I'm running Gnome 3 on a 6-year-old dual-core laptop without any issues, I
wouldn't call that recent or powerful. But running it on a Pentium 4 probably
isn't the best idea.

About the naming: could you clarify this? The default software launcher allows
you to search by keywords as well, so "mail", "email", "calendar" will all
launch Evolution. Likewise, "camera", "webcam", or "photo" will all show
Cheese. The same applies to all other apps. Granted, the names are a bit bad
considering their purpose, but the icons make it quite clear to me.

~~~
dleslie
That's a powerful machine. It won't run well on most common SBCs, for
instance, let alone the hundreds of millions of older machines the world over
that chug along with older versions of Windows.

Searching by noun is a problem for numerous neurological impairments. Some
people have trouble spelling, typing and recollection, and the absence of
desktop icons limits their ability to use spatial awareness and movement to
operate the desktop environment.

------
Jonnax
How long will GTK2 be supported? Is it still getting security updates?

~~~
rushsteve1
AFAIK GTK-2 stopped being officially supported as soon as GTK was released.
Though there does still seem to be activity in the git repo
[https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gtk/tree/gtk-2-24](https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gtk/tree/gtk-2-24)

In any case MATE migrated to GTK-3 some time ago, as of MATE 1.18
[https://mate-desktop.org/blog/2017-03-13-mate-1-18-released/](https://mate-
desktop.org/blog/2017-03-13-mate-1-18-released/)

Oh, and GTK-4 is coming soon...

------
mixmastamyk
Eom was ported to Python 3, eh?

Anyone have pointers on how to get started developing on/for mate? Found some
books on gnome 2 from the turn of the century.

------
xmichael999
Just came here to say, check out KDE Plasma it is amazing (:

